
‘My sister says I am an alien’: 9-yr-old applies for planetary protection job - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/08/06/my-sister-says-i-am-an-alien-a-9-year-old-applies-to-be-nasas-planetary-protection-officer/
======
mcappleton
I love it when people like that are so kind to kids. That makes a big impact
on them. Kudos to the guys at NASA.

